# Kens Men Against The Empire.



## syscom3 (Nov 21, 2019)

My new book came in!!!!! 

*Kens Men Against The Empire.*

Volume II of the history of the 43rd BG. This covers the B24 years. Oct ‘43 to Dec ‘45. Order yours now for the holidays. I have all his books. He specializes in the group histories of the 5th AF in the SW Pacific. They are amazingly researched and detailed books. A fine addition to anyone's library!

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## Greg Boeser (Nov 21, 2019)

_*ENVIOUS!!!!*_
Maybe Santa will be good to me this year.


----------



## Micdrow (Nov 23, 2019)

On my list as well. I too have all his other books and one of my favorite authors.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 23, 2019)




----------



## syscom3 (Nov 23, 2019)

Micdrow said:


> On my list as well. I too have all his other books and one of my favorite authors.


Order now and it will arrive in time for the holidays.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## f for freddy (Nov 28, 2019)

An awesome book 👍 mine arrived last week via a UK distributor.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Barrett (Nov 29, 2019)

Further reminder that we have not won a war since pinup nose art was banned!

(Collings Foundation's Lb was Dragon & Tail for several years but now is Witchcraft.)

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------

